# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Ndihme ne MacBook Air

## Leonso

Cili eshte ndryshimi midis Mac Book Pro dhe Mac Book Air.
Programi eshte Mac OS x Versioni 10.7 ne gjuhen Italiane
Si mund ta ndryshoje pasin e nje perdoruesi qe me del tek shiriti i Apple ne te djathte dhe sa here klikoje aty me kerkoje pasin, kompjuteri hapet normal dhe punon ndoshta si administrator.
Parametarte jane Intel Core 2 Duo 2.13 Khz
RAM 2 Gb DDR3
Ne kete kompjuter a mund te instalojme vetem Windowsin .
Faleminderit

----------

